# My uber app will not let me cash out my earnings?I'm new pls help!



## Mr.Harry Latorre (Jun 10, 2018)

I am a new Uber driver and I have on my app a cash out button but when I push it I get a screen which says "Money will be deposited via direct deposit.Why is this?Is there any way around this?


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

What part of "Money will be deposited via direct deposit" is difficult to understand?

If you want to use instant cash out, You need to set it up with a debit card, Which I am pretty sure is already explained in the app.


----------



## JeepluvJeep (Dec 16, 2017)

Mr.Harry Latorre said:


> I am a new Uber driver and I have on my app a cash out button but when I push it I get a screen which says "Money will be deposited via direct deposit.Why is this?Is there any way around this?


Call them 1800-593-7069. They may tell you instant pay isn't available for 2 weeks after your activated but thats bullshi't.

Also if you updated your card info more than once in 72 hours instant pay will be on hold.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Mr.Harry Latorre said:


> I get a screen which says "Money will be deposited via direct deposit.


Are you aware there is a small fee for this service?

I, for one, with never make use of the "Cash Out" feature.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> What part of "Money will be deposited via direct deposit" is difficult to understand?


Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mr.Harry Latorre said:


> I am a new Uber driver and I have on my app a cash out button but when I push it I get a screen which says "Money will be deposited via direct deposit.Why is this?Is there any way around this?


It means your money will be deposited into your bank account once a week, which is the default way we get paid. If you don't yet have a bank account on file you'll need to add one. The other way to get paid is through instant pay, which you need to add a debit card to use. I don't use instant pay, but I think it costs $0.50 each time, unless you use the Uber debit card or something.


----------



## Mr.Harry Latorre (Jun 10, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> What part of "Money will be deposited via direct deposit" is difficult to understand?
> 
> If you want to use instant cash out, You need to set it up with a debit card, Which I am pretty sure is already explained in the app.


I can see there's a few ppl looking out for me now isn't there .I perfectly understand direct deposit.So lets beat up on the new guy!!!now with that out of the way I'd like to thnk you guys for trying to help me out..remember all of you were new at uber once before.my deal is this why give me a cash out button when I already signed up for DD.i should be able to get my money out but that's not what's happening. Tech support sent me a reply which says this:since your making payments on your car you cant use IP or cash out so I found this very odd.# 1 my car payments dont come out of uber money.any how thars my beef.thnks again guys I'll be looking for more uber support as I'm in this to make money yo!!


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Money shows up in my account every week. I see no need to cash out earlier; maybe you do. But you did say you are in this to make money (yo!!) so I, for one, will be curious how this works out for you. I drive part time, so it has not made me a lot of money, but enough to keep doing it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Mr.Harry Latorre said:


> I can see there's a few ppl looking out for me now isn't there .I perfectly understand direct deposit.So lets beat up on the new guy!!!now with that out of the way I'd like to thnk you guys for trying to help me out..remember all of you were new at uber once before.my deal is this why give me a cash out button when I already signed up for DD.i should be able to get my money out but that's not what's happening. Tech support sent me a reply which says this:since your making payments on your car you cant use IP or cash out so I found this very odd.# 1 my car payments dont come out of uber money.any how thars my beef.thnks again guys I'll be looking for more uber support as I'm in this to make money yo!!


We don't beat up the new guy. Well, sometimes we do, if the new guy is particularly obtuse. You don't seem to be.

Anyway, we don't beat up the new guy just for being the new guy. However, we assume that if you are driving for Uber or Lyft that you are at least 21 years of age, and a reasonably competent adult. At least legally so. As such, you may be in need of some advice, but certainly not any hand-holding.

The sense of humor on this forum tends to run dark and sarcastic. Welcome to UP.


----------



## Mr.Harry Latorre (Jun 10, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> We don't beat up the new guy. Well, sometimes we do, if the new guy is particularly obtuse. You don't seem to be.
> 
> Anyway, we don't beat up the new guy just for being the new guy. However, we assume that if you are driving for Uber or Lyft that you are at least 21 years of age, and a reasonably competent adult. At least legally so. As such, you may be in need of some advice, but certainly not any hand-holding.
> 
> The sense of humor on this forum tends to run dark and sarcastic. Welcome to UP.


Thanks suzie I was just taken aback by the like you say dark humor.ive never been a member of a forum that allows that type of sarcasm!
Thnx fir your reply!



SuzeCB said:


> We don't beat up the new guy. Well, sometimes we do, if the new guy is particularly obtuse. You don't seem to be.
> 
> Anyway, we don't beat up the new guy just for being the new guy. However, we assume that if you are driving for Uber or Lyft that you are at least 21 years of age, and a reasonably competent adult. At least legally so. As such, you may be in need of some advice, but certainly not any hand-holding.
> 
> The sense of humor on this forum tends to run dark and sarcastic. Welcome to UP.


Today Uber approved the IP for me today I guess sometimes I get a little impatient but I'm good!!


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

Call JG Wentworth at (866) 930-6480. They will get you your money because they know you want it now.



Mr.Harry Latorre said:


> Thanks suzie I was just taken aback by the like you say dark humor.ive never been a member of a forum that allows that type of sarcasm!
> Thnx fir your reply!
> 
> Today Uber approved the IP for me today I guess sometimes I get a little impatient but I'm good!!


Typical Uber driver- gets impatient and angry very quickly.


----------

